# North face Futurelight technology



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

This isnt really gonna get you much info since they only officially released it 4 days ago. No one has used it. I have always been impressed with their running equipment and Flash Dry is defintely a solid material and their Flight series gear has always been at the top of my list so there is some strong chance that Future Light will be great. But tech like this takes time in the industry to prove itself.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Thanks a lot @Nivek 



Nivek said:


> But tech like this takes time in the industry to prove itself.


Do you mean you imagine a few teething issues? 
Or just that it will take time for most people to know the tech? 

At the moment, I can only ride 15-30 days a year. So I would like to invest for a few good years. 
Do you imagine they'll improve their range a lot in the next couple of years?


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Real people in real world conditions need to provide feedback on the material. Not their sponsored pros or paid journalists.

TNF and lots of other outdoor brands have hyped proprietary tech before and imo hyvent/dryvent sucked and until proven otherwise gore-tex is still king.

It looks like TNF transitioned their entire product line to futurelight, so I don't think you'll get that much more in the ski/snowboard specific product spectrum next year.

Fwiw I'm a TNF fan and I like their products. If you can afford the bibs and pants, go for it. However, if you want the most waterproof and breathable product on the market, I'd personally stick with gore-tex pro.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Meh, Gore is shit. The breathability is meh. It requires an internal micro-climate to start functioning that for most is too hot and clammy. It really needs very good base and or mid layers to be comfortable. 

Outdry is better, eVent is better, shit I've had better luck with DC Sympatex too. 

I am definitely looking forward to Future Light running gear specifically for the breathability. And the fact that they rolled it straight into the Flight Series does suggest the breathability is up there.


----------



## D_Andrei (Jun 13, 2019)

Nivek said:


> Meh, Gore is shit. The breathability is meh. It requires an internal micro-climate to start functioning that for most is too hot and clammy. It really needs very good base and or mid layers to be comfortable.
> 
> Outdry is better, eVent is better, shit I've had better luck with DC Sympatex too.
> 
> I am definitely looking forward to Future Light running gear specifically for the breathability. And the fact that they rolled it straight into the Flight Series does suggest the breathability is up there.


I use the DC Command Jacket and Billabong Northwest bib both with Sympatex rated at 25k breathability which to me is more important than impermeability. I'm also looking forward to some real test and opinions about futurelight, especially by people who run hot like I do. TNF doesn't want to release official figures for their water column and breathability ratings it seems, but I've read somewhere that theoretically it would reach 75k breathability which it's their selling point.
If this proves to be right I would definitely buy outerwear from their STEEP series. 
Sympatex performed well, but I still got sweaty after hiking for some time. 
I hope their new line will be worth the price tag


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

The girl at the North Face shop seemed like she had been drugged and was completely obsessed by the technology. 
She swore there will be only FutureLight within the next 10 years 
It felt great admittedly, I might get convinced by the bib. 

Another question tough, I have never own non insulated pants. 
I guess with a merino base layer you would be fine in most cases. 
But what if it is -20? 
What mid layer would you wear?

All the best,


----------



## D_Andrei (Jun 13, 2019)

LeDe said:


> The girl at the North Face shop seemed like she had been drugged and was completely obsessed by the technology.
> She swore there will be only FutureLight within the next 10 years
> It felt great admittedly, I might get convinced by the bib.
> 
> ...


She had probably gone through the mandatory employee's brain washing process ?. Pretty sure she hasn't tested any of the new stuff. On paper and if you believe the hype it looks good, but how many contenders have tried to dethrone gore tex so far? We would probably have e better picture in about a year or so. 
About your second question I personally never had insulated pants. I only used shells but as I stated before I get hot quick. The snowboard socks (merino) reach my knees and almost join with the crash pants. Plus polyester underwear. That's all. I rode in -15 Celsius without any issues. I only have problems if I get sweaty and stay inactive for some time. Thus my everlasting quest to find the most breathable fabric apart from gore tex and my interest in Futurelight


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Thanks @D_Andrei ! 

You are right, the safe thing would be to wait a year, but you know... 
If I do buy it, I'll reply here to let you know how it goes. 

Have a great season!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I mean personally if its -20 my mid layer is my couch inside not snowboarding. 

The one time I rode in -40 I stuck Thermacare heat wraps to my body. Keep your blood warm and your blood will keep you warm.


----------



## D_Andrei (Jun 13, 2019)

Well look at it from another point of view. How bad can it be? TNF usually makes great stuff but at a same price as higher end gore tex jackets or pants it better perform at least on par with those otherwise it will only be another fail. You let us now after your first day of heavy downfall when the air is saturated with humidity how it went ?. Have a great season yourself


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

Ive really been looking at the new product line and really wanna give it a shot. I am hoping its going to perform as well as it says, especially with the prices they are asking. The only problem I have right now is that they don't have a shell that fits all the criteria I have so I might go for the 1990 mountain Jacket. I was hoping they would have a futurelight in 3 quarter length, Pit zips, and Denali fleece zip in compatibility. The 1990 offers all that so I am kinda torn. I will go and try on the new jackets and shells when they have them in the store by me. Looking forward to more feedback.


----------



## D_Andrei (Jun 13, 2019)

fazy said:


> Ive really been looking at the new product line and really wanna give it a shot. I am hoping its going to perform as well as it says, especially with the prices they are asking. The only problem I have right now is that they don't have a shell that fits all the criteria I have so I might go for the 1990 mountain Jacket. I was hoping they would have a futurelight in 3 quarter length, Pit zips, and Denali fleece zip in compatibility. The 1990 offers all that so I am kinda torn. I will go and try on the new jackets and shells when they have them in the store by me. Looking forward to more feedback.


TNF says that the new fabric is so breathable that you don't need ventilation zips. The pants don't have them either. It's a bold statement. We'll see about that


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Nivek said:


> I mean personally if its -20 my mid layer is my couch inside not snowboarding.
> 
> The one time I rode in -40 I stuck Thermacare heat wraps to my body. Keep your blood warm and your blood will keep you warm.


Some of us ride whenever we can...............not when conditions allow..............


----------



## dannyboy617 (Nov 10, 2017)

LeDe said:


> The girl at the North Face shop seemed like she had been drugged and was completely obsessed by the technology.
> She swore there will be only FutureLight within the next 10 years
> It felt great admittedly, I might get convinced by the bib.
> 
> ...


I have mid-weight and light-weight merino wool base layer pants. When it is super cold, I wear both.


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

D_Andrei said:


> TNF says that the new fabric is so breathable that you don't need ventilation zips. The pants don't have them either. It's a bold statement. We'll see about that


Yeah ok... come on I don't buy that. I want my pit zips...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I've never needed pit zips for running jackets. That stuff is more focused on the breathability than waterproofing, but it's possible to breath well enough for the average person not to get to the point of needing vents for a heat dump.


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

I know my body, I usually need them since i pair the shell with a denali fleece and that is not as breathable at times.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Forgive my sass,

But if you need vents cause your mid layer doesnt breathe, maybe you need a new mid layer?


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Check out the Patagonia SnowDrifter bib -- https://www.patagonia.com/product/mens-snowdrifter-ski-snowboard-bibs/30075.html

This is the first "real" bib that they have had in a long time. It's also stretchy and the price point is super low compared to most Patagonia gear @ $350. I tried one on in medium and its a tad big, but its definitely my next outerwear purchase.

Unfortunately I'm always in between small and medium so Patagonia is tough for me to fit into correctly, but after my experience with their lifetime warranty I will ALWAYS buy Patagonia if I can find a piece that works for me. A pair of snow pants de-laminated after two seasons with some other issues (a zipper and a huge hole from when I made friends with a tree) and they gave me full store credit on the piece!


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

Nivek said:


> Forgive my sass,
> 
> But if you need vents cause your mid layer doesnt breathe, maybe you need a new mid layer?


Maybe but I it sure keeps me warm on the really cold days and if I need to cool off can just open a pit zip for a bit


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

Well I went to the store and tried out a bunch of them. At this point I’m in between the A cad and L5 mountaineering one. I’m probably going to go with the ACad because of the pit zips but I liked the look and fit of the L5 more


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

The only Goretex I’ve used in the last 20 years has been the top layer on a bivy sack (you can actually reach the temperature differential in a bivy sack to push moisture through.) Otherwise, it doesn’t seem to work so well for most winter sports. If it’s cold enough to achieve the effective temperature differential, there’s no need to worry about getting wet anyway. And, really? Why are people so concerned about getting wet skiing/snowboarding? I wear soft shell, 4 way stretch pants the entire season: Backcountry and front country. Wash it in Nikwax once a year and might get a little wet riding the chair in the spring, but nothing a little downhill wind doesn’t fix. Unless you’re riding in the rain, I don’t really see the need for much more than fabric that will hold a DWR treatment.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I get that they're confident about the breathability, but I won't buy outerwear without vents, period. I have a lot more issues with overheating than I do getting cold or wet from the elements. Unless it's really damn cold, I'm usually riding in a light base layer and uninsulated shell. Midlayers for me only come into play when it's below 20 and I don't really even consider he possibility of getting cold until it's single digits.


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

Well two of their snowboarding line have the pit zips. I believe their entry level one doesn't.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Breathability and dumping heat from pit zips are not really the same thing. Breathable fabrics let water vapour out, not heat. If you are too hot then it doesn't really matter how breathable your gear is, you still need to open it up or take it off to cool down. If your clothes are not breathable they get wet inside then you get cold.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Futurelight sounds like Polartec Neoshell in that its not just breathable but also air permeable. Its not 100% windproof like gore-tex pro and others but lets some air through both ways. The short article I read claimed they could fine-tune the characteristics of the membrane so for example the gear for running or splitboarding could be more breathable/air permeable and the resort or big mountain gear more weatherproof and robust. Different panels on the same jacket was also an option. The fabric is way less crinkly and plastic feeling than 3L gore which is good/bad depending what you want from it I guess.


----------



## D_Andrei (Jun 13, 2019)

So...It's been one year. Anyone tried the stuff yet?


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

Works well for me. I have been sweating a lot less compared to the 2L gortex shell I used to use


----------



## D_Andrei (Jun 13, 2019)

fazy said:


> Works well for me. I have been sweating a lot less compared to the 2L gortex shell I used to use


Which one are you using? ACAD ? Brigandine?


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

A cad


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Hello, 

I finally got myself a Purist bib at a "good price". 
I have only ridden it a few days in small resorts in temperatures around 0 and a full afternoon under light rain. 

Impressions are: 
1) Probably obvious for most, but first time I had a shell only trouser. I always wear a merino legging even under insulated pants, and this bib is definitely not warm enough for me without a mid layer. (btw, I am definitely open to hear what others may use a mid bottom layer). I have used a standard "couch sweat pants" which did the job on slopes at mild temperatures but need something better. 
2) Extremely comfortable even with the extra mid layer. I like the stretch, the knee pockets is well placed for a small bottle of water, the other pockets quite useful as well, and obviously feels great not to have my butt out after a couple of runs. 
3) I know some have concerns about its waterproofness but it held up well under light rain. I did not do much sitting in that wet snow though. 
4) If you are unsure of size, probably size up. I was wearing old Quicksilver pants in size M, the size chart would fit me in a M and to be fair it fits and some may be ok with that, but there is no way that I'd be happy in that size, I reordered a L as soon I tried the M. 

If I get lucky I may get a few days splitboarding this month and will post more comments. 

All the best!


----------



## bighuyou (Mar 25, 2019)

fazy said:


> A cad


I tried A cad but I feel the position of snow skirt is so high that it actually doesn't do anything....what do you think


----------

